# introduction to speedlights/off-camera flash?



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys- can you point me towards a thread or online resource that might encapsulate what's available and what I should be considering or perhaps even give me a fifty-cent summary here? 

I'm a new 6D owner- first camera I've ever had that didn't include a built-in flash. Most of my photography is outdoors- landscape and aerial but I also take the usual family photos. The 320EX is in the price range I'd prefer but is there any compelling reason to consider something higher up the food chain such as a 430EX2 or 600EX-RT? Thanks!


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd check out 

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html


Also, I have found the Speedlighter's Handbook by Syl Arena to be helpful. 

Two good sources for getting into flash photography.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2013)

wellfedCanuck said:


> ... I also take the usual family photos. The 320EX is in the price range I'd prefer but is there any compelling reason to consider something higher up the food chain such as a 430EX2 or 600EX-RT? Thanks!



The main reason would be more power. The 320 is plenty for direct flash - but that's about the most unflattering sort of lighting. The 320 will do well in an umbrella, and may be ok for bouncing off the ceiling (or not, depending on ceiling height). If you start using a softbox, the 430 (at least) is a better choice.


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 6, 2013)

The 320EX II and 430EX II are about the same price right now so I suggest go with the 430. The 600 is still new and is at different price point. 

If and when you improve your flash/strobist techniques, the 430 can still be part of your system.

Check this out for some pointers : http://www.youtube.com/user/BHPhotoVideoProAudio/videos?query=syl


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks very much for the suggestions and links.

I realize that the following will be obvious to you, but it shows where I'm at on my learning curve: 
My last camera was a Rebel XT and all my indoor photos were made using its popup flash. (I also often used the popup outside and in back-lit situations.) Other than that, I never really gave much thought to lighting and never considered the colour of indoor light.

Along comes the 6D, happily taking pictures without flash in very low light situations- producing useable photos at ISO 12,800. Useable, but who knew that the type of lighting would so dramatically affect the colour and tone of the results. D'oh! 

The effect was pleasant with the LED lights of a Christmas tree early one morning, but I've developed a dislike for incandescent bulbs. Two of those mounted in wall sconces cast an orange-brown glow on a whole series of extended-family Christmas dinner shots, ruining the photos, although maybe I can fix that in photoshop.

The 6D has provided other surprises- it's pretty happy under fluorescent aircraft cabin lighting, at least during the day. Shots that ALWAYS required fill flash in the harsh contrasts of flight deck lighting are possible using the automatic HDR backlit setting. But- what I'm really looking forward to- door-off-aerial in a Cessna with my first full-frame- will have to wait, 'cause even for a canuck- it's way too friggin' cold to even think about that before April...


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry, mods. I realize now that this thread ended up in the wrong place. For any other neophytes- lots of information here on the forum:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9103.15
I think the 430EX2 it'll be (for now).


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 8, 2013)

the three most usefull resources when you are starting out with this

are
Zack arias tutorial here
http://www.zarias.com/white-seamless-tutorial-part-1-gear-space/

Syl Arenas speedlighters handbook 
its a valuable buy

and Joe mcnally the hotshoe diaries


----------



## thebowtie (Jan 8, 2013)

Cfunkexplosion said:


> Also, I have found the Speedlighter's Handbook by Syl Arena to be helpful.
> 
> Two good sources for getting into flash photography.



+1 
Syl Arena has a blog on pixsylated.com - there are links to his excellent books as well as his workshops.
I bought his "Speedliters Handbook" on Amazon for my Kindle - in hindsight, I would have better purchased it in hardcopy form - less technology required to enjoy it.

Cheers


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 8, 2013)

+1 for Syl!


----------



## wayno (Jan 8, 2013)

+1 again for the Speedliters handbook


----------

